# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  κασετοφωνο

## Gaou

παδιιά επειδή μαλλον θα προκύψουν πολλοι τότε θα ζητήσω απο κάποιον διαχειριστη να κανει μια κλήρωση. παραλαβή απο χώρο μου ή courier απο χώρο μου. το τράβηξα μεσα απο την σακουλα σκουπιδιών του αδελφού μου ο οποιος καθότι ψειρας αυτο πρεπει να ειναι σε λειτουργική καταστσαση. 

αποστολη εχετε το νου σας καθότι εγώ δεν μπορώ να το συσκευάσω.

σε καλή μεριά.

----------

polog40 (13-09-18), 

scorpiogr (10-09-18)

----------


## steliosssss

ενδιαφέρομαι. μπράβο για την κίνηση αυτή!καλή συνέχεια

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

sony tc 590   τρικεφλο  μαλιστα......

----------


## George37

Μπράβο κι από εμένα, για την προσφορά!  :Smile: 

(Δεν δηλώνω ενδιαφέρον)

----------


## maouna

Γεια σου Παύλο.Ενδιαφέρομαι και γω για το κασσετόφωνο!Ελπίζω να το κερδίσω!!!

----------


## scorpiogr

Γεια σου Παύλο! Μπράβο για την προσφορά σου!
Να δοκιμάσω και εγώ την τύχη μου... δηλώνω και εγώ ενδιαφέρον!!!

----------


## philipbeyma

καλησπερα Παυλο μακαρι  να το κερδισω .

----------


## Tompgr

Ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ.

----------


## JOUN

Ποιος να μας το ελεγε τοτε περιπου στα '90 οτι θα εφτανε μερα που θα ΧΑΡΙΖΑΝ!! SONY τρικεφαλο και δεν θα ενδιαφερομουν..

----------


## Gaou

Παιδιά συγνώμη αλλα ατομα που ειδαν φως και μπήκαν θεωρώ ότι ειναι αδικο προς την ενεργή κοινότητα να συμμετεχουν.  εν πάσι περιπτώση θα το αφήσω στην κριση του διαχειρηστη που θα παρακαλεσω να κάνει την κλήρωση να αποφασισει.

----------

mikemtb (11-09-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Συγχαρητήρια για την κίνηση να το χαρίσεις  :Smile:  Εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Το καλό όμως να λέγεται!

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

εδω θα ηθελα (αν και ο κοσμος δεν πεταει πια ) να ανοιγε μια ενωτητα πχ απο τα σκουπιδια/παζαρι

----------


## polog40

Πολύ καλή κίνηση για να μην πάει στα σκουπίδια ένα τέτοιο διαμαντάκι. 
Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ

----------


## makisvl

Πολλά μπράβο σου για την προσφορά σου (δεν ενδιαφέρομαι).

----------


## Gaou

εχω ξεκινήσει πολλές φορές να κλεισω αυτο το θέμα αλλα ο χρόνο ειναι δύσκολος και δεν το καταφέρνω.

παιδιά μεχρι αυριο βράδυ.!

τώρα μερικά λόγια

λοιπόν παιδιά . επειδή το λάθος ειναι δικό μου που δεν έβαλα ορους σκέφτηκα να βάλω μπονους μετεπειτα θέλοντας να το κάνω πιο δικαιο χωρις να αποκλεισω αυτους που ενδιαφέρθηκαν. ...


οποτε τα δικαιώματα συμμετοχής ανα κλήρο θα διαμορφοθούν ώς εξής.


ανα 500 μυνηματα θα έχει ο χρηστης 1 ψήφο επιπλέον και ανα 5ετια εγγραφής ακομα 1 . αν δηλάδή ενας εχει 1000 μυνηματα θα πάρει 2 ψήφους και αμα ειναι γραμμένος το 2005 θα πάρει 3 αρα αρθροιστικά 


1 που παιρνουν ολοι  + 2 απο τα μυνήματα + 3 απο την εγγραφή μας κανουν 6. θα ζητήσω λοιπόν απο τον διαχειριστή που θα αναλάβει να τον βάλει 6 φορές αυτον ενω ένας που μπήκε χθές θα μπει με έναν λαχνο.



steliosssss Εγγραφή Sep 2009 Μηνύματα 3 = 4


maouna     Εγγραφή  Apr 2008   Μηνύματα 1.904   = 8


scorpiogr  Εγγραφή Jun 2013 Μηνύματα 17 =3


philipbeyma  Εγγραφή Sep 2018 Μηνύματα 1 =1


Tompgr  Εγγραφή Mar 2013 Μηνύματα 1  = 3 


polog40 Εγγραφή May 2009 Μηνύματα 16 = 4


nektarios συμμεχεις ?




νομίζω ότι κάποως ετσι ειναι . τώρα αμα αδικό κάποιον συγνώμη παιδιά αλλα κάπως πρέπει να γίνει για όλους.

αυριο το βράδυ θα κλεισει

----------

mikemtb (18-09-18)

----------


## Nemmesis

καλησπέρα φίλε Παύλο, δεν ενδιαφέρομαι απλά ήθελα να σου πω μπράβο για την κίνηση και όλο αυτό που έκατσες και έκανες με τους ψήφους

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

αδερφε Παυλο εχω το  κ7 μην το στερησω απο αλους ,οποτε ΟΧΙ και μπραβο γιατην κινηση ,σου.

----------


## Panoss

Μπράβο Παύλο, τύφλα να 'χει ο ΑΣΕΠ μπροστά σου με τα μόρια! :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά έκανα την κλήρωση μόλις τώρα  στο Random.ORG (-3 Hours).

Τα ονόματα είναι αυτά, σε σχέση με το πόσες φορές θα μπούν για κλήρωση.
Αυτό βέβαια με βάση την υπόδειξη του Παύλου.


Τα ονόματα (μέλη) είναι:

*steliosssss*  = *4* φορές

*maouna*  = *8* φορές

*scorpiogr*  =3 φορές

*philipbeyma* =*1* φορές

*Tompgr*  = *3* φορές

*polog40*  = *4 * φορές


Εγώ τα έβαλα ανακατεμένα (αν και δεν υπάρχει λόγος), πάντα με βάση
πόσες φορές θα μπούν στην κλήρωση. Στο σύνολο είναι 23 συμμετοχές ...


 Tompgr
maouna
steliosssss
scorpiogr
maouna
polog40
steliosssss
polog40
maouna
steliosssss
maouna
scorpiogr
polog40
maouna
polog40
Tompgr
maouna
scorpiogr
philipbeyma
maouna
steliosssss
Tompgr
maouna


Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το παρακάτω:

Καταγραφή.PNG

----------


## Gaou

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γρηγόρη για την άμεση ανταπόκριση .  Όνομα και πράγμα.


Πάνο καλοριζικο πάρε την μαούνα σου και έλα να παραλάβεις αν μπορεις χθές. :Tongue2:

----------


## maouna

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παύλο!!!Να σαι καλα!! Στέλνω ΠΜ.

----------


## xsterg

για καθιστε βρε παιδια. βλεπω οτι οι μισοι εδω μπηκαν σφηνα χωρις να ειναι πραγματικα μελη. για εμενα θα πρεπει να συμμετεχουν ατομα με ορισμενο αριθμο μηνυματων και πανω και μαλιστα που να ειναι ενεργα τον τελευταιο καιρο. 
καλη η κινηση, δεν με ενδιαφερει το deck.

----------


## Gaou

το κασετοφωνο πλεον δεν βρισκεται στα χερια μου. ας κλεισει το παρόν και καλοδουλευτο στον καινουργιο κατοχο.

----------

